

Andrew Chen's blog: Lessons learned adding messaging to a notes app - danielfriedman
http://andrewchen.co/2014/07/01/lessons-learned-adding-messaging-to-a-notes-app-guest-post/

======
gcb0
my brain is blow by reading this, after years of not touching an iphone if not
to see how my farm games are (not) doing or testing how something looks like
in the browser.

Android has this solved in the platform level. Click share (whichever icon it
has... sigh) and select your hearts desire sharing medium. even another app.
in fact you can do - notes app -> share -> pgp app -> share -> email.

IOS sure is dead in the water.

